# Emergency recall with 100% success rate



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

In another thread I wrote that my stubborn teenager V is ignoring a variety of recall options EXCEPT our emergency recall. This one still has 100% success rate, even when playing rough with other dogs, eating junk off the street or chasing a toddler with a bouncy ball. We learned it on puppy course and I just wanted to share it because it is such a lifesaver for us.

We started by picking a word you don't say in public quite often. For us it's "basecamp". Then we had to take that one treat Fred goes crazy for, and ONLY use it for this word and never again for any other command. For us, that's a piece (1cmx1cm) of cheese.
Then, we started saying the word and offering her cheese when saying: "Fred, basecamp". Then on the 2nd day we moved further away (still indoors). Then we started bowling around, my partner and I with 5 pieces having her runi back and forth saying the "basecamp". Slowly we moved it outside (only after 1 week of training inside), and we were not allowed to use it in real emergencies. It took us another 2 weeks of more training outside when she really came bolting to us on while slightly distracted (no emergencies still). In the meantime, we continued enforcing at home at least once every 2 days. We still enforce at home: once every 3/4 days we suddenly yell "basecamp" and give her cheese and praises when she bolts towards us. We kept training this on various occasions but every single time still with the certainty of success for the next 8 weeks. We still hadn't used it in a real emergency situation (which was really difficult).

Then after 2/3 months and a lot or training she was ready to try it on a VERY distracting surrounding and she came backs to us every single time.

I managed to recall her on so many difficult situations, especially toddlers with bouncy balls, cyclists or scared dogs. Even now she is a stubborn teenager our emergency command is still successful. We are never allowed to use it outside emergencies, otherwise it will loose its power. It's very tempting to use it more often, especially in the teenager stage. I always bring a few small pieces of cheese with me when I go outside, and in the rare occasion that I forget I enforce the command right after we get home.

I hope this helps others as much as it helps us. It's really nice to have the safety of this recall option.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Our male was always very good on recall when out on the trails.( At home not so much.)

We only had to resort to plan B once. He tracked a coyote down and was chasing it across a frozen lake and gaining rapidly. My wife hollered to no avail. Finally gave him a little tickle on his e collar which brought him to a stop. The e collar is set very low/ checked it on myself and not any worse than a fly bite. But it gets his attention in an emergency.


----------

